# PSU Purchasing



## Paul_282 (Feb 16, 2005)

I can't find what I need! i want a PSU which is acrylic, or with an acrylic top, in UV orange, with like... a 12cm fan? or atleast a decent PSU either fanless or with a 12cm fan, maybe with sleeves or something... It's so hard to choose! Has anyone got an acrylic/semi acrylic PSU or a quality PSU they could recommend?


----------



## whodat (Mar 13, 2005)

hi
i happen to like antec, but there are other quality ones, i am not sure of the acrylic deals though.
*CLICK HERE*


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

I was only look at these the other day, I don't know if you can get them where you are but have a look *HERE*


----------

